# any suggestions for mods on a 94 b13??



## 22b13 (Feb 16, 2011)

i have a 94 b 13 ga16de and i want to make it better than it already is i like how the car looks but a would like to get a bit more out of it performance wise with out swaping in a sr20 wich would b nice but dont want to do...
any suggestions>>>>


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

How bout adding a turbo kit?


----------



## 22b13 (Feb 16, 2011)

yeah dats the last thing i would get for it but wat about the tranny any swaps or different gears to put in it????


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Actually, if you're considering a turbo kit, you should do that first.
Most of the other mods you could do like a lighter pulley or a 4-2-1 header would have to come off the car for a turbo to go in.
I haven't heard of anybody swapping just the tranny. You have a manual or auto?


----------



## 22b13 (Feb 16, 2011)

i have a 5speed manual... i was think bout putting i tranny from a sedan they have more torque dont they....


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

22b13 said:


> i have a 5speed manual... i was think bout putting i tranny from a sedan they have more torque dont they....


Transmission don't make torque.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

22b13 said:


> i have a 5speed manual... i was think bout putting i tranny from a sedan they have more torque dont they....


The engine makes torque, not the tranny. 
I think you're thinking of different gear ratios which give you better response at the wheels.
Usually, people swap trannies when they want to make a lot more power than what the tranny can handle, in terms of strength of materials.


----------



## 22b13 (Feb 16, 2011)

ohe sorry fo the typoo... what i was trying to say is that the if sedan has a different gear ratio wich distributes the torque different than the coupe. i did some research and theres two type of tranny for my sentra. theres the RS5F31A AND RS532V but i coudnt find the gear ratio for them does anybody have any idea????


----------



## jpwrx2002 (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a header, intake, and full exhaust on mine... makes a huge difference in throttle response and power all over..... cheapppppp and easy install!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The -31A trans is an "open" differential whereas the -32V is a "viscous" type differential (limited slip). You'll find the -32V trans on SR20DE Sentras and NX2000's. I'm not sure if the -32V will bolt up to a GA16DE or not; some others can probably amswer that. You will need at least the -32V's left axle, if it does fit the GA engine.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

ga trannies are open diffs....you can get a phantom grip installed. only reason to repalce the tranny is if it is damaged, has fifth gear pop out..then you can get either a 94 or a b14 tranny as they dont suffer from the dreaded 5th gear pop out.
lightened fly wheel, upgraded clutch, synthetic tranny fluid, 95 intake cam swap(or JWT if you got some coin), bump timing up, header, cat back exhaust(2" manderal is good), intake, high flow filter, synthetic oil and filter, lighter wheels, short shifter, es motor mounts, es shifter busing, es sway bar bushings, upgraded sway bars, front and rear strut bars, lowering springs and agx struts, coil overs, se-r TB mod, coolant by pass mod, se-r ecu done by jwt, se-r injectors(to be used only with jwt ser ecu), lightened underdrive crank pulley, a/c delete, weight reduction, turbo....the list can go on and on....what do you want to use the car for?(as in what is the purpose of the mods)


----------



## 22b13 (Feb 16, 2011)

this is my everyday car i just want more power out of it than stock without the turbo and engine swap.. the bad thing is dat i live in los angeles, CA. and there kinda strict on all dat emissions bullshit so im tring to go under the radar.. i dont mind taking a couple of parts off just to pass my smog check when i have to do it. ill save some money i spend to get it pass on the side...


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

cat back exhaust, disconnect egr(keeps the engine and intake cleaner!), AMSOIL EA Air Filter(its a drop in for the stock and out flows k/n and no messy cleaning needed). ghetto air box v3.0(just remove the lower portion of the air box and leave the mounting holes...breathes better but keeps the stock look and no zipties!), 95 intake cam swap, bump timing to 12 degrees but you gotta use 93octane, upgrade clutch, short shifter, es bushings(motor, shifter, sway bar end links), get a ser rear sway bar, use synthetic oil(amsoil), synthetic tranny fluid(amsoil), flush and fill the radiator with amsoil coolant(it runs cooler and lasts longer than conventional), and flush and fill the brake system with synthetic fluid(amsoil), yoiu can get a se-r ecu tuned for the ga from jwt, swap in a se-r TB(bore out the intake manifold to match!), heck if you get ecu done you can use se-r injectors too, get a carb certified header(dont know which one is), and port match the exhaust runner when doing the swap(or get a non exempt one and swap it out when its time for emissions check)......run some performance improver(amsoil) through it to clean up the fuel system. give it a full tune up! check your tire pressure(i run mine at 44psi ). Replace the wheel bearings. and get a UR pulley for it!


----------



## _M7_ (Dec 6, 2010)

I think it dependes of the monney you have...if U want somthing really cool, Sunny GTS rear suspension and diferential + N14 awd gearbox + SR20DET or my dream SR20VET engine


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

_M7_ said:


> I think it dependes of the monney you have...if U want somthing really cool, Sunny GTS rear suspension and diferential + N14 awd gearbox + SR20DET or my dream SR20VET engine


yeah that would be quite a feat!

i got a gti-r motor and tranny with a 4x4 sentra wagon rearend stuffed in/under a kn13 pulsar(basic set up would work with a b13).


----------

